
Is everything about an exit strategy these days? - abdophoto
I asked someone today who happens to work for a well-known VC firm to give me their input on my app. I really just wanted to know what they thought of it. Within just a few minutes of chatting the conversation shifted to thinking about how to exit.<p>Truthfully, it&#x27;s the last thing on my mind right now. This is my first app and I simply want to build my company and see where it goes from there. Everything so far has been bootstrapped.<p>Is this how everyone is thinking these days? Is it all about the exit?
======
yaur
In the long term yes. Do you plan to get acquired or IPO? If you don't get
acquired do you have a sustainable business, lifestyle* or scalable? But if
you haven't taken money yet and don't care about working a day job to pay your
bills while you do what you love on the side you don't need to think about
these things. If you haven't thought about how the investors will make money
you aren't ready to talk to them yet, and if you talk to them before you are
ready you are just wasting time and burning bridges you might need later.

*only if you haven't taken money.

------
idunno246
Everyone in VC for sure - if you are working with VC you are expected to be
trying to get a multiplier payout for them. So presumably this person spends
his time evaluating companies on exiting. If you were talking to someone who
worked in loans, I'd bet the question would be closer to how you plan to cover
costs.

------
abdophoto
If you care to download the app, here's the link (iPhone only)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tech-
block/id842961705?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tech-
block/id842961705?mt=8)

It's bare bones, but the foundation is there.

------
erichurkman
Do you care about an exit? You could focus on a sustainable business first, of
course – it's your app, that's your call. No one is forcing you to have an
exit strategy yet [1].

[1] Assuming you have not taken outside money yet, and it really is 'your'
app.

------
jesusmichael
Well what did you expect a VC to tell you? He's all about the $$$ you should
have asked a user, coder or designer, if you wanted constructive feedback.
However, if you're building a company for anything more than the thrill of
filling out incorporation papers then you better be thinking about how to make
as much $$ out of it as you can. Employees have light bills, and kids, they
have to buy dog food and Soy milk lattes (kid temp), and if your head isn't
into making the cash that will pay their salaries... then get out of the
business end of it and find a job.

